# July 2012 Group Book Count



## mistyd107

its early but I thought I'd start the thread


----------



## mistyd107

my spot:
24.Nothing Matters(Family by Choice,#1)-Robin Nadler 442 pgs 7,157 loc (7/2/12-7/10/12)4/5 stars
25.If Only(Family by Choice,#2)-Robin Nadler 664 pgs 9,726 loc (7/10/12-7/25/12)4/5 stars
26.Love Endures(family by Choice,#3)-Robin Nadler 659 pgs 9,450 loc (7/26/12-8/3/12)4/5 stars


----------



## LauraB

*In Progress*

*Completed*

The Woman in White
The Hangman's Daughter
Wuthering Heights
A Moveable Feast
Dark Monk
Unholy Night
A Discovery of Witches


----------



## djgross

Criminal: A Novel Karin Slaughter 7/4
Raylan: A Novel Elmore Leonard 7/5
The Line Between Here and Gone (Forensic Instincts) Andrea Kane 7/6
Touch the Dark (Cassandra Palmer) Karen Chance 7/10
Claimed By Shadow (Cassandra Palmer) Karen Chance 7/13
The Great Escape (Book 6) Susan Elizabeth Phillips 7/14
What Dies in Summer: A Novel Tom Wright 7/17
As the Crow Flies: A Walt Longmire Mystery Craig Johnson 7/18
Fall from Grace Richard North Patterson 7/19
When in Doubt, Add Butter Beth Harbinson 7/20
Curse the Dawn (Cassie Palmer, Book 4) (Cassandra Palmer) Karen Chance 7/21
Hunt the Moon: A Cassie Palmer Novel Karen Chance 7/21
Gone Cathi Hanauer 7/22
Thirteen Kelley Armstrong 7/25
Parable of the Sower Octavia Butler 7/30


----------



## Maxx

July 2012

1.  In a Sunburned Country (audiobook) as of 7/1/12 on page 264, completed 7/6/12, 96 pages
2.  East of the Sun (DTB) as of 7/1/12 on page 156,  as of 7/31/12 on page 512
3.  Swan Song (kindle) as of 7/1/12 on page 117, as of 7/31/12 on page 205, 88 pages read
4.  Year of Wonders (audiobook)  began 7/6/12, completed 7/21/12, 308 pages
5.  Dead Until Dark (audiobook) began 7/21/12, as of 7/31/12 on page 173

Pages Read in July:  1177
Books Read in July:  2
Pages Read in 2012:  7321
Books Read in 2012:  16


----------



## Jaasy

104.1 Vigilante by Claude Bouchard, finished****
105.2 The Neon Rain by James Lee Burke, finished****
106.3 Heaven's Prisoners by James Lee Burke, finished***
107.4 Black Cherry Blues by James Lee Burke, finished***
108.5 Country Boy 2 by Blake Karrington, finished**** 
109.6 Country Boy 3 by Blake Karrington, finished****
110.7 Broken by Lisa Gore, finished****
111.8 A Morning for Flamingos by James Lee Burke, finished***
112.9 Sexy in Stilettos by Nana Malone, finished****
113.10 Boosters by Sabrina A. Eubanks, finished***
114.11 Night Watch by Linda Fairstein, finished***
115.12 Monday Mornings by Sanjay Gupta, finished***
116.13 I Kill Rich People by Mike Bogin
117.14 The Wilful Daughter by Georgia Daniels, finished****
118.15 Electric Mist by James Lee Burke, finished***
119.16 Dixie City Jam by James Lee Burke, finished***
120.17 Burning Angel by James Lee Burke, finished***


----------



## Toby

1. No Buddy Left Behind : Bringing U.S. Troops' Dogs and Cats Safety Home from the Combat Zone by Terri Crisp and C.J. Hurn 7/4/12
2. Stuff: Compulsive Hording and the Meaning of Things by Randy Frost and Gail Steketee 7/11/12
3. Becoming Quinn (A Jonathan Quinn Novel) by Brett Battles 7/12/12
4. Wild (From Lost to Found on the Pacific Crest Trail) by Cheryl Strayed 7/14/12
5. Wizard by Michael Jordon 7/14 12
6. A Scattered Life by Karen McQuestion 7/24/12
7. Digestive Wellness by Elzabeth Lipski 7/25/12


----------



## Geemont

*NO.**TITLE**AUTHOR**SUBJECT**FORMAT**LENGTH**FINISHED**RATING*1. _Hitlerland: American Eyewitnesses to the Nazi Rise to Power _Andrew NagorskiHistoryAudio 12:45 hours 07/05/20123.75 Stars2. _From Here to Eternity _James JonesNovelKindle 16570 locations 07/08/20124.50 Stars3. _The Tiger's Wife _Téa ObrehtNovelKindle 4963 locations 07/12/20123.75 Stars4. _River of Gods _Ian McDonaldScience FictionDTB 599 pages 07/20/20124.00 Stars5. _The Scar _Marina DyachenkoFantasyAudio 15:17 hours 07/22/20124.99 Stars6. _Mission of Gravity _Hal ClementScience FictionKindle 3166 locations 07/23/20124.25 Stars7. _The Moral Landscape: How Science Can Determine Human Values _Sam HarrisPhilosophyAudio 6:49 hours 07/27/20124.00 Stars8. _Idiot America: How Stupidity Became a Virtue in the Land of the Free _Charles P. PierceGeneral ScienceKindle 4188 locations 07/27/20123.50 Stars9. _A Perfect Vacuum _Stanislaw LemScience FictionDTB 229 pages  Currently Reading
[br]
***** Reading Stats For 2012 *****

* FORMAT** JAN** FEB** MAR** APR** MAY** JUN** JUL** AUG** SEP** OCT** NOV** DEC** TOTAL*Locations22,987​27,605​28,107​34,823​47,329​43,737​28,887​9,260​0​0​0​0​242,735​Pages1,277​715​1,122​624​957​934​599​0​0​0​0​0​6,228​Audio39:28​36:03​29:49​35:15​15:54​43:08​34:51​11:01​0:00​0:00​0:00​0:00​245:29​


----------



## That Weird Guy....

I will take this spot! 

1.  by Ridley Pearson & Dave Berry. 452 Pages. 5332 Loc.

2.  by Stephen King. 763 pages. 12963 Loc.

3.  by Stephen King. 731 pages. 14537 Loc.

4.  by Stephen King. 448 pages. 5666 Loc.

5.  by Stephen King. 384 pages. 4070 Loc.

6.  by Stephen King. 912 pages. 13902 Loc.

7.  by Stephen King. 832 pages. 10826 Loc.

Month Totals:
Books Read- 7
Pages read- 4522
Kindle Locations- 67,296


----------



## gina1230

1. *How to Flirt with a Naked Werewolf by Molly Harper* * Bk 1- Naked Werewolf * Audible
2. *Love Me Forever by Johanna Lindsey* * Bk 2 - Man of My Dreams * Hardback
3. *Binding Vows by Catherine Bybee *  * MacCoinnich Time Travel * Kindle
4. *Lover Eternal by J.R. Ward *  * Bk 2 - Black Dagger Brotherhood * Audible
5. *The Perfect Mistress by Victoria Alexander* * Bk 1 - Mistress Trio * Audible
6. *Zero Dog War by Keith Melton* * Kindle
7. *Acheron by Sherrilyn Kenyon* * Audible
8. *One Dance With A Duke by Tessa Dare* * Audible


----------



## izzy

1. Undead and Unwed by Mary Jane Davidson (6/21-7/5) 
2. Desperate Duchesses by Eloisa James (7/5-7/11)
3. Sisters Red by Jackson Pearce (7/13-7/--) -- LEMMED not finishing just can't get into it.
4. Nine Rules To Break When Romancing A Rake by Sarah MacLean (7/14-7/16)
5. Bloody Bones (Anita #5) by Laurell K Hamilton (7/19-7/25) loved this story! 
6. Leviathan Wakes by James S.A. Corey (7/25-7/--) 
7. Slave by Sherri Hayes (7/27-7/2 - Very interesting read. Curious to see how the next book is.
8. Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles vol 2: Enemies Old, Enemies New (7/2
9. Sailor Moon Vol. 2 (7/2

Total in 2012: 58
Total in 2011: 89


----------



## Geoffrey

*July Reading List*
75. *Coming Home - M.J. O'Shea* - m/m romance - 3814 locations - finished July 2
76. *Island in the Sea of Time - S.M. Stirling* - Alternate History - 10916 locations - finished july 4
77. *Against the Tide of Years - S.M. Stirling* - Alternate History - 9817 locations - finished July 7
78. *On the Oceans of Eternity - S.M. Stirling* - Alternate History - 9817 locations - finished July 12
79. *Chase in Shadow - Amy Lane* - M/M Romance - 5067 locations - finished July 14
80. *Children's and Household Tales - The Brothers Grimm* - F/SF course - 5480 locations - finished July 20
81. *Ready Player One - Ernest Cline* - Science Fiction - 7372 locations - finished July 21
82. *Best of Intergalactic Medicine Show, Vol. 1 - Orson Scott Card, ed.* - Science Fiction/Fantasy - 4371 locations - finished Jul 23
83. *Story Time - Linell Jeppson* - Apocalyptic - 3841 locations - finished Jul 27
84. *H10N1 - M.R. Cornelius* - Apocalyptic - 5372 locations - finished Jul 28
85. *Hammered - Kevin Hearne* - Fantasy - 5429 locations - finished Jul 31

*July TBR List*
86. *Alice's Adventures in Wonderland - Lewis Carroll* - F/SF Course
87. *Through the Looking Glass - Lewis Carroll* - F/SF Course
88. *http://www.amazon.com/dp/ /?tag=kbpst-20 - *


----------



## drenfrow

*Date Finished **Book **Author **Loc./Pages **Genre **Format **Rating *7/4 Feed Mira Grant 7867 loc. Post Apocalyptic Kindle * ★★★★★ *7/5 Sheepfarmer's Daughter Elizabeth Moon 506 pp. Fantasy Audio * ★★★ *7/7 Caliban's War James SA Corey 8594 loc. Science Fiction Kindle * ★★★★★ *7/9 Barrayar  Lois McMaster Bujold 4421 loc. Science Fiction Kindle * ★★★★ *7/10 Miss Pettigrew Lives for a Day Winifred Watson 234 pp. Chick Lit Audio * ★★★★★ *7/12 Spinward Fringe: Triton Randolph Lalonde 5765 loc. Science Fiction Kindle * ★★★★ *7/13 Ready Player One Ernest Cline 372 pp. Science Fiction Audio * ★★★★★ *7/16 Deadline Mira Grant 8206 loc. Post Apocalyptic Kindle * ★★★★ *7/19 A Share in Death Deborah Crombie 3351 loc. Mystery Kindle * ★★★★★ *7/21 Effigies Mary Anna Evans 5482 loc. Mystery Kindle * ★★★★ *7/22 Hard Magic Larry Correia 593 pp. Alt History/Steampunk Audio * ★★★★ *7/23 Blackout Mira Grant 7885 loc. Post Apocalyptic Kindle * ★★★★★ *7/26 The Warrior's Apprentice Lois McMaster Bujold 4605 loc. Science Fiction Kindle * ★★★★ *7/27 The Master of Ballantrae  Robert Louis Stevenson 288 pp. Classics Audio * ★★★ *7/28 The Mountains of Mourning  Lois McMaster Bujold 1652 loc. Science Fiction Kindle * ★★★★ *

*Currently Reading:* River of Gods by Ian McDonald (6241 loc.)
*Currently Listening to:* A History of the World in Six Glasses by Tom Standage (311 pp.)


----------



## joanne29

in

1. The Diary of A Young Girl by Anne Frank 436 pgs 7/5      
2. Trauma by Dr. James Cole 351 pgs 7/5    
3. Dreams New Dreams by Jai Pausch 241 pgs 7/14     
4. Gone Girl by Gillian Flynn 434 pgs 7/14     
5. Blood Beneath My Feet by Joseph Scott Morgan 163 pgs. 7/21     
6. Are You There Vodka It's Me Chelsea by Chelsea Handler 7/25  
7. Keeping Up With Kenna by Nicole Andrews Moore 405 pgs. 7/27   
8. Off Balance by Dominique Moceanu 256 pgs. 7/31     
9. The Woman Who Can't Forget by Jill Price 273 pgs. 7/31


----------



## chipotle

JULY 2012

Summer Breeze by Nancy Thayer - ok
Summer at Seaside Cove by Jacquie D'Alessandro - ok
Summer Blowout by Claire Cook - good
Eat and Run by Scott Jurek - good
One Summer by JoAnn Ross (Shelter Bay series #2) - good
Summer Reading by Hilma Wolitzer - ok

DNF - Barefoot in the Sand by Roxanne St. Clair


----------



## mooshie78

1.  A Prayer for Own Meany--John Irving (Started 5/17)
2.  Born to Run: A Hidden Tribe, Superathletes, and the Greatest Race the World Has Never Seen--Christopher McDougall
3.  Mockingjay--Suzanne Collins (stated 7/25)

Finished 4 books in January
Finished 1 book in February
Finished 5 books in March
Finished 2 books in April
Finished 2 books in May
Finished 0 Books in June

Finished 41 books in 2011


----------



## drenfrow

Here's the link for August: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,121901.0.html


----------

